# Connecter une Apple TV directement sur un mac



## aunisien (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

j'ai une question un peu bête, peut-on brancher une AppleTV directement sur un mac par le port mini-display pour avoir accès aux chaînes et aux menus de l'Apple TV sur le Mac et non pas sur une TV classique ?

Merci.


----------



## mike1 (12 Janvier 2015)

aunisien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai une question un peu bête, peut-on brancher une AppleTV directement sur un mac par le port mini-display pour avoir accès aux chaînes et aux menus de l'Apple TV sur le Mac et non pas sur une TV classique ?
> 
> Merci.


La réponse est non!


----------



## aunisien (13 Janvier 2015)

Merci c'est clair net et précis !


----------

